# [Spoilers] Itachi vs. Shikamaru



## Ersa (Jun 4, 2014)

Always said Shikamaru's intelligence was top notch, I mean with his amazing analysis of the current situation.  *[1]*

What he lacks however is having a Naruto god praise his intelligence.

So who is the more intelligent shinobi overall? (On the fly analysis, knowledge, tactics)


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 4, 2014)

Itachi certainly has better hype


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh you.


----------



## Itachі (Jun 4, 2014)

You call that amazing analysis? The only thing he analysed was that the situation wasn't good. I'll just take it as sarcasm.

For tactics before a battle, I'd give it to Shikamaru. 

For non-combat stuff on the fly I'd give it to Shikamaru but combat-wise I'd give it to Itachi.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 4, 2014)

Country sized meteors falling through the sky.

Man something bad is happening.

I'd say Shikamaru takes analysis while Itachi takes tactics and knowledge


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 4, 2014)

Overall I'd say Itachi is more intelligent. Shikamaru is superior in-battle strategist but everything else goes to Itachi in my opinion.


----------



## Sans (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya clearly meant that Itachi's intelligence is unparalleled in the history of the Narutoverse.

To go along with his invincible Susano'o.

Kaguya's will be done.


----------



## Cognitios (Jun 4, 2014)

The second another character gets this amount of hype from Kaguya I may reconsider.
But Itachi solos
(and shikamaru is my fave character)


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2014)

itachi got dehyped actually. He basically said that itachi is stupid, but Sasuke is more stupid.
1


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 4, 2014)

An IQ of 200 is incredible.His brain is pretty much a mini computer capable of anticipating multiple scenarios.He is smarter than Itachi.


----------



## Fox91 (Jun 4, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> An IQ of 200 is incredible.His brain is pretty much a mini computer capable of anticipating multiple scenarios.He is smarter than Itachi.



Just because it is stated Shimakaru's IQ but not Itachi's? lol.

I'd say that Shikamaru wins in planning, and Itachi takes the _reaction-intelligence-in-battle_ factor, although transferring his MS with pre-activated Amaterasu to Sasuke with the intention to kill Tobi is something brilliant as planning wise.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jun 4, 2014)

Shikamaru is superior in intelligence.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jun 4, 2014)

Wasn't Shikamaru's intelligence said to be something close to 200 in part 1 by Asuma? If so, in terms of being a genius, Shikamaru is top dog. That said, Itachi's perceptive abilities and rational and analytic approach to every situation makes him literally perfect in this manga so...


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Jun 4, 2014)

We don't know what IQ Itachi has though, maybe come out to be better than Shikamaru.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jun 4, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> We don't know what IQ Itachi has though, maybe come out to be better than Shikamaru.



Doubt it. His IQ was 200 in PART 1 this is Part 3. Itachi would be lucky enough to have anything near 200


----------



## Cognitios (Jun 4, 2014)

Kazekage, do you know how IQs work?
They don't grow...


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 4, 2014)

Black zetsu saying Itachi is smarter than Sasuke = Itachi is smarter than Shikamaru?


----------



## Fox91 (Jun 4, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Kazekage, do you know how IQs work?
> They don't grow...



Wrong. IQ can change over time. But tests give you the same answer to a very substantial extent, even over a period of year. The older you are, the more stable your test score will be.

The most volatility in IQ scores is in childhood, mostly in adolescence.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 4, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> *Kaguya's will *saying Itachi is smarter than Sasuke = Itachi is smarter than Shikamaru?


Why single out Itachi instead of the genius Shikamaru with his recent analytical feats?


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jun 4, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Kazekage, do you know how IQs work?
> They don't grow...



And you can't be able to reattach your body with aid from a slug, but it happened.


----------



## Kaiser (Jun 4, 2014)

Naruto said Kakashi and Sakura were smarter than Sasuke as well in the previous chapter. I don't see how it changes a thing in a comparison with Shikamaru


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 4, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Why single out Itachi instead of the genius Shikamaru with his recent analytical feats?



Because Shikamaru is smarter than itachi, thus mentioning someone like itachi implies everyone smarter than him would have made similar deductions given the same information.

Or the fact that Sasuke has time and time again been compared to itachi and not shikamaru, thus intelligence is the one thing that Sasuke has yet to surpass his brother in.

Or the fact that Shikamaru or the people who are smarter than itachi don't have access to the kind of information that would have allowed itachi and sasuke to make that kind of deduction and thus a comparison of intelligence based on that criteria would be disingenuous.  

Take your pick


----------



## Turrin (Jun 4, 2014)

Get back to me when Itachi acts as the strategic mind for the entire alliance.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 5, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> An IQ of 200 is incredible.His brain is pretty much a mini computer capable of anticipating multiple scenarios.He is smarter than Itachi.



It's not that incredible. It means that at 12, Shikamaru thought like an average 24 year old. That's all it means.

At seven, Itachi thought like a Hokage, so he certainly had an 'unmeasurable IQ' of 200+ at that age as well.

Most child prodigies simmer as adults, however, because of laziness and existential crises. Both suffered in those ways, respectively.


----------



## Fox91 (Jun 5, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> It's not that incredible. It means that at 12, Shikamaru thought like an average 24 year old.



Having a IQ score of 200 at 24 is average? Do you even know the blasphemy you're saying? lol.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 5, 2014)

That's not what I said.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Get back to me when Itachi acts as the strategic mind for the entire alliance.



Get back to me when Shikamaru overcomes rinnegan's shared vision in 2 panels.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 5, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Get back to me when Shikamaru overcomes rinnegan's shared vision in 2 panels.



He threw Kunai at their eyes. 

Taking away the "vision" aspect of a technique that relies on....vision...seems like the rather _obvious_ choice. Provided my physical weapon skills were on par with Itachi's, I would've done the same thing, and my I.Q. isn't 200.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 5, 2014)

Maybe you do have an IQ of 200, Rocky.

Anyway, while Itachi isn't stupid, I do find his feats in that battle a bit overrated. If a person is considered smart for having common sense, then, I guess Einstein's spirit posessed me. 

Focusing their attacks at the black core? Well, they didn't have other way to protect themselves from Nagato's CT, so it was either that or just die which is something they can't afford doing.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 5, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Get back to me when Shikamaru overcomes rinnegan's shared vision in 2 panels.


Really that's the best you got. That's not even as good as Shikkamaru's P1 shit.


----------



## LeBoyka (Jun 5, 2014)

Shikamaru is, _overall, more intelligent_. Itachi _is more knowledgeable_ - and there is where the difference is._ Intelligence and Knowledge are two different things_. So on the fly analysis and tactics go to Shikamaru, where knowledge goes to Itachi.

As for the Itachi Hype - the only reason he was mentioned in the most recent chapter was simply because Black Zetsu was talking to Sasuke. If he was talking to Naruto, he'd probably insult him by mentioning his father or Jiraya. It's called taking things in context.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 5, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> *Because Shikamaru is smarter than itachi*, thus mentioning someone like itachi implies everyone smarter than him would have made similar deductions given the same information.
> 
> Or the fact that Sasuke has time and time again been compared to itachi and not shikamaru, thus intelligence is the one thing that Sasuke has yet to surpass his brother in.
> 
> ...


Where is your proof of this? Itachi figuring out shared vision very quickly (while two ancient Sages and Jiraiya took a chapter) vastly trumps anything Shikamaru has ever put out. Not to mention with Shikamaru's more recent analysis of meteors = bad situation I'm starting to doubt if he should be up there with the big boys.

Don't confuse Shikaku's superior intelligence feats with his sons analysis of the meteors 

And the question remains, has a Narutoverse god hyped Shikamaru's intelligence? It's pretty simple. Has the Akatsuki leader praised his intelligence? Has a Perfect Sage praised his intelligence?


----------



## Turrin (Jun 5, 2014)

LeBoyka said:


> Shikamaru is, _overall, more intelligent_. Itachi _is more knowledgeable_ - and there is where the difference is._ Intelligence and Knowledge are two different things_. So on the fly analysis and tactics go to Shikamaru, where knowledge goes to Itachi.


Is Itachi more knowledgable than Shikkamaru still? I mean this war has kind of been like a masters course as far as knowledge is concerned. With everyone having fought alongside shinobi from all 5 villages against (or alongside) deceased legendary shinobi from all 5 villages. And learning all this history via the villains and circumstance. Than everyone got Naruto memories and hashirama's flown through their minds. Not sure Itachi actually does know more than Shikka at this point, at the very least it should be close now.

Also Shikka certainly has more provable knowledge as far as character discussed in the NBD is concerned.


----------



## LeBoyka (Jun 5, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> And the question remains, has a Narutoverse god hyped Shikamaru's intelligence? It's pretty simple. Has the Akatsuki leader praised his intelligence? Has a Perfect Sage praised his intelligence?



The only reason Itachi was mentioned in the most recent chapter was simply because Black Zetsu/Kaguya's Will was talking to Sasuke. If he/she was talking to Naruto, he'd/she'd probably insult him by mentioning his father or Jiraya. It's called taking_ things in context._

It was merely an insult, not out-of-the-blue praise for Itachi.

[trolls be trolling]


----------



## Rocky (Jun 5, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Where is your proof of this? Itachi figuring out shared vision very quickly (while two ancient Sages and Jiraiya took a chapter) vastly trumps anything Shikamaru has ever put out.



Um, Jiraiya isn't as smart as Shikamaru, or really even close. Neither are Ma & Pa. Itachi was also spectating, and had the benefit of watching B get punked by Shared Vision, which turned out to be valuable information.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 6, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Um, Jiraiya isn't as smart as Shikamaru, or really even close. Neither are Ma & Pa. Itachi was also spectating, and had the benefit of watching B get punked by Shared Vision, which turned out to be valuable information.


4.5 in intelligence and decades of experience are nothing to scoff at, especially not when combined with two Sages working with him to figure it out. Three minds are usually better then one. I'd actually say Jiraiya figuring out Nagato was not among them was a great deal better then anything Shikamaru has done under pressure.

It's not just the fact that his feat is better then Jiraiya's but the fact he figured it out in a fraction of a time Jiraiya and the Sages took.

No real evidence suggests Itachi was speculating to be honest, we just saw him take action. And we have no idea if Itachi was watching B get punked, for all we know he was still making his way back. Most of that is speculation.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 6, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> 4.5 in intelligence and decades of experience are nothing to scoff at, especially not when combined with two Sages working with him to figure it out. Three minds are usually better then one. I'd actually say Jiraiya figuring out Nagato was not among them was a great deal better then anything Shikamaru has done under pressure.



Shikamaru was thinking like 200 steps ahead of Temari during their exam fight, which to me is better than figuring out Shared Vision. Trust me, both of us are capable of doing that in a few minutes. You just have to be observant. 



> It's not just the fact that his feat is better then Jiraiya's but the fact he figured it out in a fraction of a time Jiraiya and the Sages took.



That is speculation. 



> No real evidence suggests Itachi was speculating to be honest, we just saw him take action. And we have no idea if Itachi was watching B get punked, for all we know he was still making his way back. Most of that is speculation.



I'm aware it is. The entire feat is rather ambiguous.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 6, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Shikamaru was thinking like 200 steps ahead of Temari during their exam fight, which to me is better than figuring out Shared Vision. Trust me, both of us are capable of doing that in a few minutes. You just have to be observant.


A bit less impressive when you consider Temari has a 2.5 in intelligence at that stage. I can think a few steps ahead of a first time chess player in chess but that doesn't make me Bobby Fisher. 

I don't see why Jiraiya couldn't accomplish the same thing let alone true top tier intelligence monsters like Kakashi, Minato and Itachi.



> That is speculation.


Not really, Itachi figured it out quicker and without two stages and under greater pressure.


----------



## Vice (Jun 6, 2014)

Kakashi > Shikaku > Shikamaru > dim-wit Itachi > dim-wit Sasuke


----------



## Rocky (Jun 6, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> A bit less impressive when you consider Temari has a 2.5 in intelligence at that stage. I can think a few steps ahead of a first time chess player in chess but that doesn't make me Bobby Fisher.



I said 200. Not "a few." 

If you were 200 moves ahead of this Bobby Fisher, he wouldn't be beating you in chess.



> I don't see why Jiraiya couldn't accomplish the same thing let alone true top tier intelligence monsters like Kakashi, Minato and Itachi.



Jiraiya hasn't shown the mental capabilities to suggest he's going to be 200 steps ahead of _anyone._

The other ninja that make up the top tier of intellect could probably accomplish something similar, but that's just my opinion and it isn't really based off any feat. I don't really think there's much difference between all of them; fights between these shinobi would _not_ be decided by brain power.



> Not really, Itachi figured it out quicker and without two stages and under greater pressure.



We don't know when Itachi figured it out because it was off panel, and he wasn't under any pressure to do so as Nagato was busy dealing with Naruto and B. Unless Itachi was actually incapacitated by that Shinra Tensei, then he was most likely observing the fight and gathering information. He sure as hell wasn't sitting on his ass waiting for Naruto and B to lose so he could play hero.

That would be dumb.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 6, 2014)

Rocky said:


> I said 200. Not "a few."
> 
> If you were 200 moves ahead of this Bobby Fisher, he wouldn't be beating you in chess.


My main point is Shikamaru was outsmarting Temari, someone who Kishimoto at that point in the manga labelled as comparable to Tenten in terms of intelligence. While 200 moves is instead an impressive number, in the end it boils down to Shikamaru thinking ahead and outsmarting someone who isn't really that great tactically.

If Shikamaru had been able to say think 200 moves ahead of someone brighter like Jiraiya then yes I'd agree with Shikamaru is the smartest. As it stands his feat against the relatively unintelligent Temari was nice back in Part I but has been left in the dirt really.



> Jiraiya hasn't shown the mental capabilities to suggest he's going to be 200 steps ahead of _anyone._


Part I Temari who is nearing the bottom rug of intelligence. I'd bank on it, he's got war experience and is pretty smart himself. And although he'd might not be 200 steps ahead he'd easily outsmart Temari.



> The other ninja that make up the top tier of intellect could probably accomplish something similar, but that's just my opinion and it isn't really based off any feat. I don't really think there's much difference between all of them; fights between these shinobi would _not_ be decided by brain power.


I agree it doesn't determine the outcome of the fight.

But I think Itachi/Kakashi/Shikaku are above Shikamaru.



> We don't know when Itachi figured it out because it was off panel, and he wasn't under any pressure to do so as Nagato was busy dealing with Naruto and B. Unless Itachi was actually incapacitated by that Shinra Tensei, then he was most likely observing the fight and gathering information. He sure as hell wasn't sitting on his ass waiting for Naruto and B to lose so he could play hero.


It's still worth noting Jiraiya was basically sitting back and using different techniques to analyse and gather information too. It still took him more time with help to figure it out, I really don't think that can be debated. And Jiraiya has like what 30 years more experience in analysing techniques then Itachi too.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 6, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> My main point is Shikamaru was outsmarting Temari, someone who Kishimoto at that point in the manga labelled as comparable to Tenten in terms of intelligence. While 200 moves is instead an impressive number, in the end it boils down to Shikamaru thinking ahead and outsmarting someone who isn't really that great tactically.



Temari's intelligence level is irrelevant. The mere fact that he is _200_ steps ahead of a mentally average ninja is still incredible. 



> If Shikamaru had been able to say think 200 moves ahead of someone brighter like Jiraiya then yes I'd agree with Shikamaru is the smartest.



I'm pretty sure he repeatedly outsmarted Asuma in their strategy game– as in he never lost. 



> Part I Temari who is nearing the bottom rug of intelligence. I'd bank on it, he's got war experience and is pretty smart himself. And although he'd might not be 200 steps ahead he'd easily outsmart Temari.



You only need to be _one_ step ahead to outsmart somebody. 200 is severe overkill. I agree that Jiraiya can stay a few steps ahead of Temari.

However, I have *not *seen anything from Jiraiya indicating that he has the intuition, memory, and tactical ability to form a 200-step battle plan for fighting _anybody._ The impressive part is that Shikamaru's plan was hundreds of steps long, formed in his head on the fly _without_ the need for brainstorming. It has nothing to do with whom he was fighting with. 



> It's still worth noting Jiraiya was basically sitting back and using different techniques to analyse and gather information too. It still took him more time with help to figure it out, I really don't think that can be debated. And Jiraiya has like what 30 years more experience in analysing techniques then Itachi too.



I'm kind of unsure what you're trying to prove with this point. I mean, I'm aware that Itachi is much much _much_ more intelligent than J-man.


----------



## Vice (Jun 6, 2014)

He's not "much much much" more intelligent than Jiraiya. Itachi's a 5, Jiraiya is a 4.5.

Also, Itachi had the benefit of sitting on the sideline and analyzing Nagato's technique, while Jiraiya had to figure it out while fighting for his life.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 6, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Really that's the best you got. That's not even as good as Shikkamaru's P1 shit.



Actually I was essnetially mocking what you said.

Itachi was never on alliances side, nor Alliance had any idea Itachi was running around trying to help them. 

What you are asking here is unreasonable. 

Also Itachi is more valuable on the field, because he isn't just intelligent but he can also get shit done.



Rocky said:


> He threw Kunai at their eyes.
> 
> Taking away the "vision" aspect of a technique that relies on....vision...seems like the rather _obvious_ choice. Provided my physical weapon skills were on par with Itachi's, I would've done the same thing, and my I.Q. isn't 200.



And what did Shikamaru do that requires 200 intelligence ? I am pretty sure I can apply your logic to every one of Shikamaru's feats and I do not have 200 IQ either.


----------



## Sans (Jun 6, 2014)

I imagine Itachi would concede Shikamaru is more intelligent than him, if they ever fought.

Before running him over with the Mangekyou.


----------



## Vice (Jun 6, 2014)

Komnenos said:


> I imagine Itachi would concede Shikamaru is more intelligent than him, if they ever fought.
> 
> Before running him over with the Mangekyou.



Yes, the Mangekyou. The only thing that makes Itachi special.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> And what did Shikamaru do that requires 200 intelligence ? I am pretty sure I can apply your logic to every one of Shikamaru's feats and I do not have 200 IQ either.



Stay 200 steps ahead of somebody.


----------



## Aduro (Jun 6, 2014)

I can't think of any real feats for analysis for Itachi besides having good insight into enemy jutsu with sharingan, I mean Kakashi fooled his clone in Yura quite easily. If Shikamaru has the information he needs he might surpass Itachi in battle strategy. However in terms on long-term manipulation of people and event Itachi was so close to perfect and Shikamaru has few feats besides a good understanding of revenge and inheriting will.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 6, 2014)

Itachi's best intelligence feat, by a mile, is planning out the Hebi Sasuke fight. That may or may not have been a 200-step battle; I'm not going to count.

I think it's safe to say that Itachi is comparable to 12 year-old Shikamaru.


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 6, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Where is your proof of this? Itachi figuring out shared vision very quickly (while two ancient Sages and Jiraiya took a chapter) vastly trumps anything Shikamaru has ever put out.


Itachi had his entire time at akatsuki to gather intel on pain and how his abilities work, and he had more than a chapter to observe nagato's fighting abilities.  Plus unlike jiraiya, he gets to watch and make his deductions from the sidelines.  That's not even an impressive intelligence feat, Itachi sees bee try to blindside nagato, he sees nagato's pets who have the exact same rinnegan as nagato looking at bee, and then he sees nagato stop bee as if he were looking right at him.  Jiraiya comes to the same conclusion after getting his punch and hair attack blocked.




Ersatz said:


> Not to mention with Shikamaru's more recent analysis of meteors = bad situation I'm starting to doubt if he should be up there with the big boys.


Why is that a negative on his intelligence?



Ersatz said:


> Don't confuse Shikaku's superior intelligence feats with his sons analysis of the meteors
> 
> And the question remains, has a Narutoverse god hyped Shikamaru's intelligence?


Black zetsu hyped itachi's intelligence to be above sasukes.  Are you arguing that shikamaru isn't smarter than sasuke?  If Kaguya said Jiraiya was stronger or smarter than ebisu, does that mean Jiraiya is also stronger than everyone else who she hasn't mentioned?  Obviously not, the person who makes the statement will lend credibility to the statement and it alone.  



Ersatz said:


> It's pretty simple. Has the Akatsuki leader praised his intelligence? Has a Perfect Sage praised his intelligence?


Are you serious?  Itachi's abilities crap on Shikamaru's, yet Shikamaru's intelligence is so great that Rinnegan Obito says *this.*

And Rikudou sennin mode Naruto is several tiers above that 'perfect sage', yet he hypes Kakashi and Sakura's intelligence, does that mean both of them are above shikamaru as well?   It doesn't matter if konohomaru or Kaguya said what black zetsu said about itachi, at best all it means is that itachi's intelligence > Sasuke's.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 6, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Stay 200 steps ahead of somebody.



Never did that.

Show me feats.



Vice said:


> Not being willing to put a fictional character's dick in my mouth for one.



What kind of dicks do you like putting in your mouth then ?


----------



## Rocky (Jun 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Never did that. Show me feats.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 7, 2014)

I know what he said, but show me feats. 

What did shikamaru do that put his 200 IQ in to use ? Something that you can't apply  "If I had the tools I could replicate the same thing" logic.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm confused. Staying 200 steps ahead of somebody is a feat.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 7, 2014)

Shikamaru beats him in Shogi.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 7, 2014)

Rocky said:


> I'm confused. Staying 200 steps ahead of somebody is a feat.



There is difference between actually staying 200 steps ahead of someone and saying that you are 200 steps ahead of them.

I am talking about the intelligence feats Shikamaru displayed, as in outsmarting/outmanuvering his opponents or devising and applying strategies.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 7, 2014)

The fact that Shikamaru was 200 moves away from beating Temari shows he's out of his league when compared to Itachi mentally. He failed to understand his own limitations. Itachi calculated his limitations perfectly when planning the Hebi Sasuke fight, who was a far more complex opponent than Temari... i.e. even with Shikamaru's limited abilities, Itachi wouldn't make that error.

Shikamaru may have more processing power, but that doesn't necessarily mean he sees solutions as well. Genius is ultimately about solution, not processing. Talent hits targets nobody else can hit. Genius hits targets nobody can see. Shikamaru is one, and Itachi is another, by virtue of their performances.


----------



## Akitō (Jun 8, 2014)

I think Itachi's certainly the wiser individual. He seems to have a much greater understanding and appreciation of what goes on in the world, and in general his mind seems to work on a much grander scale. But in terms of raw intelligence, I think it'd be odd if Shikamaru wasn't smarter because of how much emphasis Kishimoto's placed on his genius. That's really the only thing that he has going for him, whereas Itachi is just an all-around animal.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Jun 9, 2014)

It's pretty obvious shikaamaru has the superior intellegence, it's apart of his power if you ask me that's how kishi wanted it to be.

itachi, is intelligent tho as he stayed steps ahead of kabuto during there bout and kabuto is a very intelligent character, he's also smarter then sasuke. Itachi I would say is good at reading people, analyzing things, and predicting there next move.

shikamaru, does the same thing but is way better at planning it, ie staying 200 steps ahead of someone.

Giving itachi the benefit of the doubt I would say he's equal to part one shikamaru, but part 2 should stomp.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 9, 2014)

They're completely different, intellectually.

Shikamaru is more of someone that analyzes in the background and comes up with amazing strategies and creative ways of dealing with a situation. However, in a heavy intensive battle, he isn't much use as he isn't very reactionary. He has to sit and think about it for a decent amount of time to come to a consensus:

Whereas, Itachi is incredibly well-versed in breaking apart something on the fly and executing it perfectly. He's also great at adapting his plan. Sometimes his plans are very unorthodox but he always finds a way to get them to work.

This difference may be because of the jarring power difference between them. Itachi is more free to do risks, Shikamaru isn't. However, I feel like we overall have more deep, and thought-provoking quotes from Itachi and he seems to think about things on a level very few others have done. It's been pointed out that he had the intellectual vision of a Kage at the age of seven, and Kaguya even hyped his intelligence. Shikamaru may be able to beat Itachi at a strategy-based board game, but Itachi is the one to be able to analyze the way the world is more effectively. And, for that, I give it to Itachi.


----------

